# A vertical stepenson link engine i designed and built.



## kcmillin (Jan 22, 2010)

here is another steam engine i built. this was my first on the new mill. and wow what a difference in finish quality over the old craftsman drill press with x-y table. 

I designed and built this engine from looking at pics on my blackbery, pre internet for me. and the hardest part was the stephenson link. I knew how it worked and what it should look like. but the Why question comes up alot in reverse engenering something. I sure wish I had you guys when I was building this.







The cylinder is made out of 2 inch round 6061 with a steel sleeve. 







the components of the steam chest with their gaskets. 
(sorry no pics of the D valve)






milling the eccentric rods.







the finished eccentric rods with bronze bushings.







before finishing







after powdercoating and a few extras.


----------



## hitandmissman (Jan 22, 2010)

Great job on that one. Very nice.


----------



## BigBore (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice. That really has a nostalgic look to it. Did you clear coat the brass. I have a powder coating set up and was thinking of using it to prevent the brass from tarnishing.

Ed


----------



## kcmillin (Jan 23, 2010)

thank you for the kind words. I was going for a "straight outa the 19 century " look, Ime glad someone noticed. 
  to answer your question, no i did ot clearcote the brass, in fact I only polished the "Wheel" that holds the link lever. The rest is just a light polish. It ended up looking really good with the aluminum and black. 

  This whole engine was made out of barstock, and was verry easy to build. Nothing to technicle, except the reversing linkage.


----------



## hobby (Jan 25, 2010)

Quote "I designed and built this engine from looking at pics on my blackbery," Unquote.


Wow, excellent, excellent, tremendous workmanship, and exceptional designwork.

That's a work of art, the thing that intrigues me most, is the designwork from just looking at a picture.

Beautiful workmanship.


----------



## kcmillin (Jan 25, 2010)

Thank you or the complement. 

The task at hand was not an easy one, but with the aid of my fathers drafting table from when he was in college(1969), and a couple of sheets of drafting paper, I completed the design in about 3 weeks of nights. I found it to be a quite pleasing experience, I felt like I was it the 1800's designing a steam engine for the first time. Verry satisfying.

  Although the engine could use a few tweaks.

Thanks again, 
kel


----------



## kcmillin (Jan 31, 2010)

I found a video of this engine running. 

Please do not attempt making this boiler without properly silver soldering it. This was electricle solder, key word "was" I have the story on this in the blunders section. The boiler had three water tubles and was at 60 psi when it blew. DO NOT DO THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyway, here it is.


----------



## Artie (Feb 1, 2010)

Mate the engine looks and sounds great.

Further to your comments on "do not do this" I think it could be "do not build a boiler unless you know boilers"... research first, familiarise and then build when you know the ins and outs.... potentially dangerous lil beasty.


----------



## NickG (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice Kel. Nice design and finish. I still have never made a slide valve engine yet!

Nick


----------



## kcmillin (Feb 3, 2010)

Nick,
 This is my second slide valve engine I was verry skepticle of this design, even though its been around for almost two centuries. Its neet how the pressure in the steam chest actually creats a seal on the D valve. I was worried how this was going to work.

kel


----------



## Jack B (Feb 3, 2010)

Kel
 I was just looking at your video. That engine is great. Runs at all speeds and has a beautiful sound. Congratulations top drawer job.
                               Jack B


----------

